# Axiom Rat Rod



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*As far as I know, it was Chris Kaiser of Yo Slingshots who originated the idea of an accessory bolt-on rubber palm swell but his were about half as tall as what I use. Slingers who have medium or even stubby digits have an advantage. True, you may never become concert pianists, but at least your small frames prolly won't spin in your hand.*

*This is another attempt to prevent a thin frame from twisting in my grip and sending a rabid round at my hand. *

*The palm swell is a 1/4-20 stainless U-bolt and hardware, sheathed in black Thera Tube with a red Liquid Bullet band set.*

*While it looks odd, it actually works well - the U-bolt embeds in the deep crease of my palm while the fingers find their comfort spot and the grip is secure. *


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Excellent idea !


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

I dig it

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Great idea 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

I have an ott that's just a banded u bolt with extra latex wrapped around the end to prevent chafing and to provide a wider surface to tie the bands off to
















Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*That's resourceful. Looks like you too have big paws. *


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Alfred E. Monkeynipples said:


> *That's resourceful. Looks like you too have big paws. *


Lol thanks! It's from the early days. Yeah I got big greasy mechanic hands lol. Upside of being a mechanic and a slingshooter: free ammo and no lack of arm strength lol

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Excellent thinking and solution!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's a good idea. Im especially fond of the term "Liquid Bullet" sounds like a fast band set!!


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Yes, that looks as if it will fit deep, deep into the crease. I take it Pinky and Ring fit comfortably between the cap nuts?


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> That's a good idea. Im especially fond of the term "Liquid Bullet" sounds like a fast band set!!


*Dankung sells those ready made band sets and I assume they're Precise red 0.70mm - similar to .030 latex. Yes, fast.*


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Mr. Nice said:


> Yes, that looks as if it will fit deep, deep into the crease. I take it Pinky and Ring fit comfortably between the cap nuts?


*In my hand, the middle finger rests above the top acorn nut, ring fing nestles between the two, and Mr. Pinky lays on top of the lower acorn. They're comfortable, acceptable positions to lock in this small frame, but I'm working on something in micarta that will use a 5/16 U-bolt - thicker diameter and a wider gap so both ring and pinky will fit between the legs. *


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

I see what you mean now. I've been improvising the concept here. Creating that gap feeds a whole lot more strength to the fingers...

New thing learned. Thank you-


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

The power of the added axis! Great hack and I dig the Rat Rod comparison as well. Thinking outside the box is always fun! Thanks for sharing :wave:


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

YOu make some ot the best mods I've seen. Love also this Axiomized Axiom


----------

